# allergic reactions & returns policy...



## ChantelleMalone (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all, 
I hope this is the right place to post this...I'm new to specktra..
I purchased a mineralize satin finish foundation today from MAC in Myer Perth and I think I have had an allergic reaction to it...my face is itchy everywhere..anyway my question is, can I return it?? I'm not normally a returner but I can't afford to just keep it if I can't wear it...the Myer returns policy says they don't return or exchange makeup, will the MAC policy be any different? I noticed a few people here have worked at MAC so I'm hoping someone can help me here...
thanks so much,
chantelle
i did search for some info on other threads but I can't find anything...sorry if this has already been covered...


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Aug 16, 2008)

My sister was WAY allergic to the eye shadows.  She bought 3, put them on and her eyes swelled up like balloons.  She took them back to mac and got her money back.  The MA was really nice about it.  

So unless the policy is way different between Australia and Canada, you should be able to return the product with no problems.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 18, 2008)

I have tried to return two things to mac. One was at MAC pro - the Bright Fuschia pigment - I returned it (untried) as I purchased it under the instruction from the MUA that it was eye safe... and the instructions stated it wasn't and seeing as my eyes are sensitive - I didn't want to tempt fate.

The second one I tried to return a colour forms pallet (that I had used once) - because I didn't like it.. Myer said that I could of returned it if I hadn't of used it. However, I suspect that because your reason is actually a legitimate one that you should be able to get an exchange/refund.
Let me know how you go.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 19, 2008)

I've returned something to MAC before (Sydney), due to an allergic reaction, and I had no problems whatsoever. I thought they might not let me because of how the returns policy is in Australia, but the MA was really nice about it! They had me fill out a form and sign it and all though, to send off to EL so they could check to see if something had gone wrong with the product (or so she told me anyway). 

HTH! LMK how you go too


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there! I bought a bottle of the oil control lotion from Myer Perth which made my whole face ITCH badly!! and they accepted a refund. I just had to fill out some forms and they said they would send it off for testing.

Sadly today i went and bought a mineralized satin finish from the new view collection and as soon as i got back to work after she tried it on my face - ITCHY!!! I just got home and thought i'd give it one last try but no luck. So sad i really liked this product!!


----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2008)

When in doubt, ring the counter and ask for the manager/2IC and confirm it with them. If they know you're coming in and they've agreed to exchange/refund it, then you won't have a problem.


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 27, 2008)

I worked in MAC myer perth for over a year and i know they are really funny about returning used things but since you had an allergic reaction take it back for sure. As long as you have the receipt their should be no dramas getting your money back at all. Ring up and speak to Nicky, she's lovely and explain the situation to her and go in when you know she'll be there. The number is 92655732


----------



## CatsMeow (Feb 17, 2009)

As long as you  have the receipt, it's usually all good!

I bought Select SPF Foundation, used it 3 times and the formula DID NOT agree with my skin. I went into MAC with it on my face (I resembled a horror movie character because it made my skin all flaky). They tried to tell me that I didn't prep my skin well, and I explained to them that I actually DO have good skin and I use Jurlique skincare AND MAC primer for my makeup so it couldn't be that. Long story short, the MUA removed my makeup, discovered that I DO in fact have decent skin and applied the satin finish foundation which went on perfectly. Something in the Select formula obviously didn't agree. Colour was all good, formula was not a good match. 

I had the receipt for the Select and managed to do a direct swap for the Satin finish. Although I think the manager of the store was a bit grumpy about it because she was the one who did the match up for my foundation. LOL


----------

